# Are there any experimental drugs, research, or studies I can volunteer for?



## Wallace (Jun 15, 2013)

I have had this for over 35 years. It has pretty much ruined my life. (I posted my story in stories) I'm willing to try anything as long as it is done by serious researchers. Has there been any research on the amygdala? I live in Columbus, Ohio. I want to feel normal again before I die.


----------



## findacurefast (Jul 11, 2013)

http://www.kcl.ac.uk/iop/depts/ps/research/neurobiologialmechanisms/depersonalisationresearchunit.aspx


----------

